# Things that made mine better



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

I had DP/DR for about 3 years. now im fully recovered

This is a list of things that made it worse

- Psychedelics (LSD, 2CI, MDMA)
- Reading about metaphysics/religion/spirituality (Modern Buddhism, Eckart Tolle, new age shit, etc). Reading a lot in general, too much information.
- Avoiding myself
- Spending time on the computer (magnetic pollution, really affects the brain, also, surfing the web is a great way to avoid yourself and get loaded with useless information)
- Social gatherings, people in general

This is a list that made it better

- Ayahuasca (I recovered mainly with these healing ceremonies in Brazil. I will write a thread on this soon)
- Accepting my dark side
- Accepting my feminine side
- Increasing contact with body, being more sensual with myself
- Meditation (increasing concentration)
- Yoga, stretching (good way to ground in body)
- Not giving a fuck (about my thoughts, worries, etc)
- Music (specially mellow, blue music, to help me get in touch with feelings)
- Painting, drawing, dancing, expressing myself
- Smoking weed (short-term solution, it would help on my meditations and help me reconnect with feelings
- Getting rid of Gluten (wheat, bread, cereals) , Casein (milk products), and meat from my diet.
- Trusting myself, specially in spiritual matters. I stopped looking out there for answers (I now cultivate my own wisdom out of experience, rather than reading books which are always confusing and add no true insight into life, but just dead weight and paranoia)
- I reduced my judging myself and my worrying about peoples opinions. I took control of my life. Also I let go of fear of metaphysical judgment/punishment (heaven/hell, karma, samsara, etc, fear of being in the wrong path)
- Focusing. Increasing contact with visual field/perceptions
- Cultivating right attitude, having hope and strong determination.
- Making peace with my past
- Stopped obsessing about 'wanting to be the same again', now im a different person than before i got DP, and i like myself. I just stopped chasing after that 'ghost', that 'lost paradise'
- Exercise. Specially taking walks. Avoiding isolation, and spending too much time at home. Just took random walks through the city, going to new places, etc.
- Accepting the Unknown. Accepting that I am not perfect and all-knowing. 
- Letting go of unrealistic expectations (wanting to save the world, make history, be the hero, etc). Now im happy with just being myself.

anyway, i ll add more later

peace

Abraxas


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Abraxas said:


> I had DP/DR for about 3 years. now im fully recovered
> 
> This is a list of things that made it worse
> 
> ...


Thanks Abraxaas, your experiences are of interest to me, and much of it i can relate to my own, e.g. becoming more physically aware; i started walking, running, Chinese Chi-kung and something called the Feldenkrais method. I also recently started meditating, and self counselling (i never realised how negative i was before!).

'Getting rid of Gluten (wheat, bread, cereals)' this is interesting, i'm on a particular diet, for health not weight reasons (the Okinawa diet) and i'm eating whole grains (complex carbs instead of refined stuff). You reckon kicking cereals completely helped you?

If i take ayahuasca maybe i can still eat grains!


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

= n said:


> Thanks Abraxaas, your experiences are of interest to me, and much of it i can relate to my own, e.g. becoming more physically aware; i started walking, running, Chinese Chi-kung and something called the Feldenkrais method. I also recently started meditating, and self counselling (i never realised how negative i was before!).
> 
> 'Getting rid of Gluten (wheat, bread, cereals)' this is interesting, i'm on a particular diet, for health not weight reasons (the Okinawa diet) and i'm eating whole grains (complex carbs instead of refined stuff). You reckon kicking cereals completely helped you?
> 
> If i take ayahuasca maybe i can still eat grains!


hey thanks for your comment!

Chi-kung is great. I instinctually do some moves that resemble what i ve seen of chi-kung. Really its about manipulating body energy. You learn how to cultivate your energy and use it to overcome obstacles (in this case DPD). The key for me is to increase contact, to increase your presence. Say, if a part of your body is hurting/is uncomfortable, instead of ignoring/avoiding it, you increase your mental contact with it, and also physically you kind of lay on that area. you let all the weight of gravity, and all of your attention, focus on that area. you increase also your presence. This will make you feel strong, sharp and focused, and will deal away with the annoying feeling/stimulus. Even if it remains, your perception of it will change. The same with mental images/thoughts/DPD.

well, gluten is quite an issue for me. cause i love grains, i love bread. and with casein... i also love cheese







. so, its difficult. Now i dont take gluten mainly due to a kind of esoteric belief, of which im not sure i can disclose here. But it has to do with its relationship with the Crown chakra. I think wheat opens your crown chakra. Which is something good on itself, but only if the other lower chakras are working alright. With DPD, the crown chakra is very open, but the others, specially the solar plexus chakra, are closed. This results in un-healthy detachment, ie DPD. But of course, just getting rid of wheat is not the solution. you also have to do some work with the lower chakras. Ayahuasca is good for this.

love
Abraxas


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had DP/DR for about 4 years, didn't know I had it for about 3 1/2 years, was just living in zombie auto-pilot mode for that time, up until about 6 months ago when I discovered this site and started to understand my situation and begin recovery. I still have a long way to go but I've made some large strides.

I figured I'd use Abraxas' list as a launching point. (Thanks, Abraxas)

This is a list that made it better

- Walking meditation (increasing focus, awareness, involvement)
- Yoga, stretching (good way to ground in body)
- Not giving a fuck / letting go (about my anxieties, fears, past expectations, of a past i would never re-live the way i'd wanted to)
- Music (especially engrossing music which i can experience on a deeper level than just the aesthetic level)
- Painting, drawing, dancing, expressing myself
- Trusting myself, specially in spiritual matters. I stopped looking out there for answers (I now cultivate my own wisdom out of experience, rather than reading books which are only sometimes helpful but don't always address my specific situation)
- I reduced my judging myself and my worrying about peoples opinions. I took control of my life. Also I let go of fear of irrational judgment/punishment (by others, and the fear of being in the wrong path)
- Cultivating right attitude, having hope and strong determination.
- Making peace with my past
- Stopped obsessing about 'wanting to be the same again', now im a different person than before i got DP, and i like myself. I just stopped chasing after that 'ghost', that 'lost paradise'
- Exercise. Specially taking walks. Avoiding isolation, and spending too much time at home.
- Accepting the Unknown. Accepting that I am not perfect and all-knowing. (still working on this one)
- Letting go of unrealistic expectations (wanting to save the world, make everyone like me, be perfect). Now im happy with just being myself. (still working on this one)
- Connecting with the world of energy/chi (more of an esoteric belief, not really too overt) basically being around living things / being in nature, and feeding off of that energy and/or living harmoniously with that energy. it is definitely a challenge.
- Reflecting on life using Native American symbolism and wisdom. (For example: I saw a blue heron, googled 'blue heron medicine' and read the description of what blue heron means as a sign when you see it. That actually helped me to overcome my current state of mind. Since the first time I tried that, I've been seeing more signs which are directly relevant. Some may extrapolate this to be as esoteric as horoscopes; however I still find it insightful and helpful to my journey.)
- Being kind with myself in my voyage out of the darkness, and accepting the fact that I will have moments of darkness. Accepting myself and trying to live with it. Minimizing my emotions instead of letting them take over and trigger my anxieties which would launch me back into DP. Keeping control through gentle, patience self-guidance and reminders.
- Drinking fewer caffeinated beverages (which put me into zombie autopilot) and drinking more water (water makes up a majority of a the human body. how can you function if you are lacking water and therefore are less human?)

Hope this is helpful to someone. Feel free to contact me if you want to hear more about Native American symbolism or good-quality affective music.

Peace to you in your journey. Wishing you kind acceptance of your self and your state of being.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

it just takes time for it to go away.


----------

